# History lost



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 11, 2017)

Someone on another thread brought this up in a post. I thought it may make some interesting discussion. 

Quote "Probably the stuff that would be really interesting got burned, destroyed etc but you never know....."[/QUOTE]

Back in 325 the world was divided..... hmmmm, not world but the hub of Christian views, just like we were recently during the election, between Hilliary and Trump. Nasty things going on. Attempts to discredit the other side. False accusations, setups, etc. Each side trying to associate evil to the opponent. The controversy was great. Constantine wanted to unite the people for political reasons. He formed a council to decide this once in for all. The argument was over whether Jesus was God. Was he lesser than or equal to. The council seemed to be stacked against Arius who lead the believers whom believed Jesus was lesser. Note, at this time period, the Holy Spirit was not an argument. The HS being a coequal third person did not even begin until many decades later. The first believers did not believe in the trinity, it began to become an issue later and was forced in by a later emperor, in the 400's. Constantine ruled in favor of the group believing Jesus was God. Not in a 2nd person of the trinity view but that he was the God of the OT. He declared them "orthodox" and commissioned new "standard bibles" be written and distributed to the churches, 50+ if I recall. He then declared that any literature not approved found in anyone's possession would be punishable by death. So there was a huge burning of all of the writings of the "Arius" side. This group no longer able to fellowship or speak of their beliefs. A turning point in history.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 11, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Someone on another thread brought this up in a post. I thought it may make some interesting discussion.
> 
> Quote "Probably the stuff that would be really interesting got burned, destroyed etc but you never know....."





> Back in 325 the world was divided..... hmmmm, not world but the hub of Christian views, just like we were recently during the election, between Hilliary and Trump. Nasty things going on. Attempts to discredit the other side. False accusations, setups, etc. Each side trying to associate evil to the opponent. The controversy was great. Constantine wanted to unite the people for political reasons. He formed a council to decide this once in for all. The argument was over whether Jesus was God. Was he lesser than or equal to. The council seemed to be stacked against Arius who lead the believers whom believed Jesus was lesser. Note, at this time period, the Holy Spirit was not an argument. The HS being a coequal third person did not even begin until many decades later. The first believers did not believe in the trinity, it began to become an issue later and was forced in by a later emperor, in the 400's. Constantine ruled in favor of the group believing Jesus was God. Not in a 2nd person of the trinity view but that he was the God of the OT. He declared them "orthodox" and commissioned new "standard bibles" be written and distributed to the churches, 50+ if I recall. He then declared that any literature not approved found in anyone's possession would be punishable by death. So there was a huge burning of all of the writings of the "Arius" side. This group no longer able to fellowship or speak of their beliefs. A turning point in history.


Yup you have to wonder what may be locked away.
Books/writings that didn't make it into the Bible.
What other historians of the day may have been saying that didn't jive with the Church's/rulers etc game plan.
War booty. Gold, art, etc
Maybe Church correspondence that may be quite revealing.

Considering all the political, religious etc things that were happening at the time, there could be some really explosive stuff.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 11, 2017)

Just think how many science books that were destroyed because they didn't fit in with the State Church's beliefs. Maybe even some healing medicine type books as well.

Think about what may have been destroyed religious wise in other countries as well. 

What secrets may the Spaniards have destroyed in their ventures in the Americas? Lost manuscripts? Medicine? Portals to another world?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 14, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Just think how many science books that were destroyed because they didn't fit in with the State Church's beliefs. Maybe even some healing medicine type books as well.
> 
> Think about what may have been destroyed religious wise in other countries as well.
> 
> What secrets may the Spaniards have destroyed in their ventures in the Americas? Lost manuscripts? Medicine? Portals to another world?



the original KFC recipe?


----------

